# Panjy hits 3.000!



## Isotta

In [N.] Ireland lives a *panjandrum*
 A stalwart chap is he.
 We always can depend on him
 To check the OED!

Three thousand thanks to Panj!
I'm stealing this moment to convey that
your contributions and moderation 
are profoundly appreciated.

 Isotta.​


----------



## Mei

CONGRATULATIONS FOR YOU 3000 POST!!!

Mei


----------



## belén

*Panjappy postpanjiversary to the Panjest Panj of the Panjreference Ponjrums!!!*


----------



## Agnès E.

I would even say more:

Drumappy drumkth postidrumsary to the drummest drum of all drumference fodrums!!!


----------



## Monnik

Hats off to ya, Panjy!!!


----------



## VenusEnvy

Wow, Panj. Congratulations. You've really made yourself a little nook here. You're one of us now!

Your kind words here never go unnoticed. It's obvious what a special person you are to someone in "real" life.

Congrats, Panj! Oh, get that bashful look off your face.... you know it's true!


----------



## GenJen54

*HAPPY 3,000 to the great and mighty 
*
*PAN JAN DRUM*
 
* On this special day, may you take a moment to RELAX,

SWING IN THE TREES,

 and EAT to your heart's content!*

*These forums would certainly not be the same without you.
Happy, Happy Postiversary!*​


----------



## Roi Marphille

*Congratulation for your Third Milestone!!!*
*felicitats!*​Roi


----------



## Fernando

It is always very funny and instructive to read your posts. Congratulations.


----------



## Jana337

I am looking forward to more 

*~**~Chuckle~**~**'s

* followed by words of wisdom. 

Jana*
*​


----------



## ILT

Wow!  3000 posts, 3000 hugs and 3000 kisses to WMPG's grandpa!!!!!!!!

* CONGRATULATIONS*, and *THANKS*​


----------



## Outsider

*Congratulations, Pan.*​*
*​


----------



## Papalote

…and there were present the Picninnies, and the Joblillies, and the Garyulies, and the* grand Panjandrum himself,*
 
Samuel Foote (1720-1777)
 
And luckily for WR our grand Panjy has been with us for 3,000 postings + a few pleughs!
 
Many more, Panj!
 
P


----------



## elroy

*Who here thinks it's possible to have a splendiferous way with words, be remarkably level-headed and sagacious, know exactly how to deal with every situation, never fail to exude formidable intelligence, and top it all off with a dry sense of humor and enviable (Irish) courtesy?*

*If ever I had a doubt about the existence of such a rare individual, I sure don't anymore.*

*MANY THANKS FOR COMBINING *
*SO MANY WONDERFUL TRAITS *
*IN ONE CHARACTER!*

*Looking forward to the next 3,000*​


----------



## Aupick

Nice one, Panj!


----------



## Eugin

Dear Panj:
You Are Awesome!!!
 
And All of Us are so grateful for your presence here that there are no enough words to express our gratitude!! 
 
PANJ RULES!!!
 
I hope we can enjoy your presence for a long time!!! 
 
ALL THE BEST FOR YOU!!​


----------



## lauranazario

Congratulations to the fine gentleman who has created a delightful Panjamonium here at WordReference! 

Hugs,
LN


----------



## fenixpollo

*Thanks, panjandrum. More!*


----------



## Amityville

Hope you're having a knees-up, Panja, an erudite figurative one of course, keep posting !


----------



## Elisa68

CONGRATULAZIONI!!!

Continua così!!!


----------



## moodywop

Panji

Thank you for your invariably witty and interesting comments

Carlo


----------



## Kelly B

Eureka! I've found the appropriate libation for such an auspicious event. Congratulations!


----------



## cubaMania

Always instructive and clarifying when Panjandrum strolls into a forum.  Congratulations.


----------



## JazzByChas

Panj, my good man:

Just shows that you have managed to maintain longevity because your great depth of insight, jocularity, and just wisdom that comes from "having been around awhile" do count a great deal!

So, keep up the good work, fill us in from your OED, and never stop being a beacon to us speakers of the English language, odd duck that it is!

Best Regards on your milestone,

Chas.


----------



## la grive solitaire

*CONGRATULATIONS, PANJ--*

*your wise and witty posts are a treat!*​


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations PAN...  Another brilliant person in this wonderful FORUM


----------



## LV4-26

Félicitations et merci, Panj, pour ton aide, ta sagacité et ton humour.


----------



## Whodunit

All I can say is "Congratulations!", because the rest has already been said: wisdom, grandeur, splendidness, courtesy etc. 

I just want to add "unsurpassability".


----------

